
Scientists discover 7 ‘Earthlike’ planets orbiting a nearby star - kristianc
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/02/22/scientists-discover-seven-earthlike-planets-orbiting-a-nearby-star/
======
unchocked
These planets are all expected to be tidally locked, so this is a good place
to leave a link to "eyeball planets".

[http://m.nautil.us/blog/forget-earth_likewell-first-find-
ali...](http://m.nautil.us/blog/forget-earth_likewell-first-find-aliens-on-
eyeball-planets)

------
singularity2001
By now the click-bait effect of 'Earthlike’ planets has probably worn off and
everyone knows how to read those titles: Flickering of some distant stars
hints at some rocks circulating those stars.

------
greenyoda
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13707547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13707547)

------
FuckOffNeemo
A few questions have been asked here and answered on Reddits AMA regarding the
topic:

We're NASA scientists & exoplanet experts. Ask us anything about today's
announcement of seven Earth-size planets orbiting TRAPPIST-1!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5vkoyd/were_nasa_scie...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5vkoyd/were_nasa_scientists_exoplanet_experts_ask_us/)

------
Overtonwindow
Just curious, maybe there is someone out there that can explain this: If there
was an earth-like planet way out there, and if someone was on those planets
looking back at us, what would they see? What do we look like from a billion
light years away etc. ?

~~~
hluska
I can't quite answer this, though I can share an image that has always made me
feel absolute awe. Google 'pale blue dot' \- that image was taken in 1990 by
the Voyager 1 from a distance of approximately 6 billion kilometres.

~~~
marcolinux
> from a distance of approximately 6 billion kilometres.

or 5 light-hours. Still absolute awe :)

------
print_r
earth SIZE planets.

